# Property Management



## macca4 (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi,

I need a property management service in Olhos D'Agua to conduct handovers, launder and clean. Also to carry out minor repairs where necessay. Is this the sort of thing that the expat community in the Algarve may know or be able to advise about?


----------



## scamperoo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Cleaning Services etc*

Hi you could try Top Hat Services Lda [email protected] 00351933115489they are based in central Algarve so should be helpful to you in Olhos d'Agua they seen reliable and have been in business a good few years


----------



## macca4 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Thanks for the info*

I will drop them a line. Thanks again for getting back to me.



scamperoo said:


> Hi you could try Top Hat Services Lda [email protected] 00351933115489they are based in central Algarve so should be helpful to you in Olhos d'Agua they seen reliable and have been in business a good few years[/quote]


----------



## davidchri5 (Feb 20, 2009)

*Real Estate Investment*

Are there any benefits in real estate investment?


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

If you can buy low, you have a chance. The rental returns can be low unless you buy in a resort or tourist attraction area, and even then the rental will be seasonal.


----------



## Williams01 (Feb 22, 2009)

davidchri5 said:


> Are there any benefits in real estate investment?


REI (Real estate investment) is normally a good investment. At this point of time due to the dips and trends in the market, it is wise to wait and then invest and at the same time organize your tax strategy on your real estate investment. 

EDITED BY MODERATOR: NO ADVERTISING ALLOWED


----------



## Buddiegolf (Oct 31, 2007)

macca4 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need a property management service in Olhos D'Agua to conduct handovers, launder and clean. Also to carry out minor repairs where necessay. Is this the sort of thing that the expat community in the Algarve may know or be able to advise about?


Hi

I have apt in Olhos D'Agua and have someone there who does what you are
looking for if you dont manage to get anybody. Person is reliable and does minor repair work painting etc


----------

